

YC Startup Loopt Launches Location Applications Platform - vlad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/16/loopt-launches-mobile-social-networking-application-platform/

======
sama
Special invite to news.yc'ers to apply--let me know if you want to build
something

~~~
emmett
Congrats on launching the platform Sam - I remember you talking about that
back in the summer of 05 for Radiate.

Loopt has come a long way!

------
danw
I'm thinking of an app that pushes location data from loopt into fireeagle

------
eVizitei
I've had some thoughts in the past about a couple different mobile
applications that would benefit from location data. It looks like the dev
platform these guys are building could be the answer.

------
dima
How does Loopt make money?

------
chaostheory
to me Loopt is awesome - there's just one problem (that most mobile apps
have): it doesn't support my phone

( yes I'm on Sprint =( )

